# Eizo ColorEdge CS2420 monitor calibration



## bitm2007 (Jul 26, 2017)

I have recently purchased a Eizo ColorEdge CS2420 monitor which comes precalibrated by the manufacture. I have checked this calibration using the supplied Eizo Color Navigator 6 software and a Spyder 5, and have discovered that both the Adobe RGB and sRGB targets it produces when set at 100cd/m2, 6500K and 2.2 Gamma are approximately 0.25 of a stop darker than it's precalibrated state. Is this normal ?, if not any suggestions on how to improve the calibration target would be appreciated.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm afraid I don't fully understand what your problem is. If you have a Spyder 5 colorimeter, you should just set your calibration target and be done with it. There are minor deviations such as target is sRGB, 100 nits, D65 and Gamma 2.2 and calibration result is for example 99.6 nits and 6478K. And yes, that's quite normal.

I have a similar setup, Eizo CS270 and Eizo EX3 probe, which is basically Spyder 5 in disguise. Never had any issues with this combination.


----------



## bitm2007 (Jul 26, 2017)

My RGB target was produced using a HDMI cable so is saved as CAL 3 (in position 6) in the monitors mode menu, I assumed that it would similar to the precalibrated Adobe RGB target in position 2 of the same menu, but it's 0.25 of a stop darker. Maybe that's an unreasonable assumption on my part, given that different color meters were used.


----------



## Khalai (Jul 26, 2017)

bitm2007 said:


> My RGB target was produced using a HDMI cable so is saved as CAL 3 (in position 6) in the monitors mode menu, I assumed that it would similar to the precalibrated Adobe RGB target in position 2 of the same menu, but it's 0.25 of a stop darker. Maybe that's an unreasonable assumption on my part, given that different color meters were used.



Isn't there difference in nits? Or are they both targeted for 100 nits? Sometimes, there can be "Photography" profile with AdobeRGB gamut, D50 temperature and 80 nits only. Useful for soft proofing a print but a bit warmer and darker, than what is usually normal to see.


----------

